# Canon ... again.



## dxqcanada (Sep 15, 2016)

[URL='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-introduces-the-eos-m5-digital-camera-and-its-first-ef-m-high-power-zoom-lens/']http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-introduces-the-eos-m5-digital-camera-and-its-first-ef-m-high-power-zoom-lens/[/URL]


----------



## nzmacro (Sep 15, 2016)

I could certainly use it. Looks good from what I've seen so far. The NEX-7 is still going fine, so there's no need or rush though.

Danny.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 15, 2016)

Danny, your back ... long time no see your kingfishers ... I missed seeing your images.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 20, 2016)

Suspiciously looks like FUJI XT cameras


----------

